# Tomato QoS Bandwidth Limiter



## Kantastic (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey guys, I just wanted to know whether or not Tomato's bandwidth limiter is accurate. I flashed a friend's WRT54GL to one of Toastman's Tomato builds and the QoS worked, but it was definitely finicky and wasn't accurate at all. I may have configured the settings wrong since I didn't quite understand what to put for DLrate/DLceil/ULrate/ULceil. The NetLimiter software I use for my 2 computers is much more precise. My question really is exactly how precise and effective Tomato's QoS is?


----------

